# Standard on Living in Dresden



## eleewhm

I will be moving to Dresden soon for a 1 to 1.5 yrs assignment thereafter it will be the states... my family will be going with me.. can someone give me a gauge of how much i need monthly??

kids are 7 and 4 yrs old...

I am expecting school and lodging to be covered and some for of living expenses coverage also...

Schoolwise a year in Dresden International School is going to cost... about $14K€

How much would a rental apartment be for the area near the school?? and how much would i need a month as living expenses.. i was thinking if 2000€ is enough for the 4 of us there...


----------



## James3214

Rental accommodation in Dresden is a lot cheaper than in most German cities and prices start at around 300€ for a 3 room (2 bedroom) apartment of about 60 m2 rising to about 600-700€ for a 3-4 bedroom place of around 110m2. I know from my last visit there that the general cost of living is much, much cheaper than in West Germany, so my guess would be that 2000€ would be enough to support a family of four but there again it depends on what sort of lifestyle you expect. 
Lovely place to go to though. English is perhaps not so widely spoken but some of the architecture and the cultural aspects of the place including the bars, cafes and nightlife make it a fantastic place to stay. If I was 21 again, I'd move there and teach English and soak it up!


----------



## eleewhm

thanks for the prompt reply... my family living style is very simple , mostly home cooked meals by mrs.. and i dun drink or smoke.. so i dunno if it makes a big difference :tongue1: .. but i do jog in the morning back home here in Singapore.. dunno how i could do that in the cold temps there.. 

for apartment wise.. i will be looking for a place near the international school which is the kindergarten, up to 5 years, is at Goetheallee 18 and the preschool (5-6 years old) up to grade 12 is at the Annen Campus, close to the Postplatz.

most probably for apartment wise will be a 2 - 3 bedroom furnished unit.. i dunno how much would it cost for a place near my kids to be school...anyone can help me on this




James3214 said:


> Rental accommodation in Dresden is a lot cheaper than in most German cities and prices start at around 300€ for a 3 room (2 bedroom) apartment of about 60 m2 rising to about 600-700€ for a 3-4 bedroom place of around 110m2. I know from my last visit there that the general cost of living is much, much cheaper than in West Germany, so my guess would be that 2000€ would be enough to support a family of four but there again it depends on what sort of lifestyle you expect.
> Lovely place to go to though. English is perhaps not so widely spoken but some of the architecture and the cultural aspects of the place including the bars, cafes and nightlife make it a fantastic place to stay. If I was 21 again, I'd move there and teach English and soak it up!


----------



## francesca316

*more information on dresden?*

Does anyone else have information on the monthly salary needed :nerd:to house 2 adults and a cat in a 2-3 bedroom flat in Dresden?

Is there a public transit system near there, like a train?

Thank you!


----------



## Krystal64

*Rental Prices*

Hi Francesca,

I am Australian and have been living in Dresden for the last year, although I have been visiting Dresden about 4 times/yr for the four years prior to the move.

Regarding rental prices, the best thing for you to do is checkout one of the real estate (immobilien) sites such as immoscout24 (de) which is the main property site, you will then be able to view properties for rent in and around Dresden and photos will give you an indication of what you get for your Euro.

In Germany, it is not common for the kitchen to be installed in apartments or houses as people usually like to 'bring their own' ! You will need to check this out because if the Kitchen is not included, you will need to factor the cost into your budget.

Public transport is so easy, you have a choice of trams, buses and trains, it is also an easy city to drive around.

Hope this helps and that you enjoy your time in Dresden, its a beautiful city.


----------



## Mathias

Greetings

I´m German but I´ve lived my entire life in Ecuador, I have a German passport and I would like to move to Dresden because I´ve heard that it is a beautiful city and the less expensive in Germany

I speak English and Spanish and I´m planning to learn German in Dresden while I´m studying Business in an university from Ecuador via Distant mode, once I get the Ecuadorian Business degree I would like to get a Master degree in a Dresden university, can I study to get a Master degree with an Ecuadorian Business degree in a German university? 

I´ve heard that German students and unemployeed people get enough financial aid per month until they get a job, I´m planning to go to Dresden, learn the German language while I´m studying Business from a Ecuadorian university, once I finish my Business studies I´m sure that my knowledge of the German language will be enough to start my studies to get a Master degree, after I get a Master degree I would be able to work and with my taxes help others, students and unemployeed people

I´ve heard that the minimum cost of living in Dresden is 600 euros, would the goverment aid me with 600 euros per month until I get my plans done?

Learning the language and finishing my studies will take time (5 to 6 years) would the government help me for all those years?

I would be 34 / 35 years old once I finish my studies, could I get easily a job to then with my taxes help others, students and unemployeed Germans?

Which Business degree is Dresden needing more?

Which office is in charge of the Financial Aid? 

Thanks a lot in advance for the help.


----------



## richardcg

Mathias said:


> Greetings
> 
> I´m German but I´ve lived my entire life in Ecuador, I have a German passport and I would like to move to Dresden because I´ve heard that it is a beautiful city and the less expensive in Germany
> 
> I speak English and Spanish and I´m planning to learn German in Dresden while I´m studying Business in an university from Ecuador via Distant mode, once I get the Ecuadorian Business degree I would like to get a Master degree in a Dresden university, can I study to get a Master degree with an Ecuadorian Business degree in a German university?
> 
> I´ve heard that German students and unemployeed people get enough financial aid per month until they get a job, I´m planning to go to Dresden, learn the German language while I´m studying Business from a Ecuadorian university, once I finish my Business studies I´m sure that my knowledge of the German language will be enough to start my studies to get a Master degree, after I get a Master degree I would be able to work and with my taxes help others, students and unemployeed people
> 
> I´ve heard that the minimum cost of living in Dresden is 600 euros, would the goverment aid me with 600 euros per month until I get my plans done?
> 
> Learning the language and finishing my studies will take time (5 to 6 years) would the government help me for all those years?
> 
> I would be 34 / 35 years old once I finish my studies, could I get easily a job to then with my taxes help others, students and unemployeed Germans?
> 
> Which Business degree is Dresden needing more?
> 
> Which office is in charge of the Financial Aid?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for the help.




Hello, I'm moving to dresden at the end of this year in a very similar situation to Yours, how is it going to you so far?


----------

